# need help identifying serial #mo6 40 x24 502986



## ronrh1 (Oct 25, 2013)

need help identifying serial # mo6 40 x24 502986


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 25, 2013)

There are no serial number databases per se.  You must post detailed pics of the bike for identification.  Chainring side, entire bike, rear dropouts, fork, and seat post, plus serial numbers to help ID a bike.  Thanks.


----------



## rhenning (Oct 25, 2013)

I agree with the poster above me.  The MO could mean Murray of Ohio but without a pictures that is just a guess.  Roger


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 13, 2014)

Pictures would certainly help. However, a Murray serial number starting with MO6 might be a 1966.


----------

